# Mk3 Rival, First time in the UK



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

The 2015 Ford Mustang is coming to the UK next year and it's looking pretty epic!

http://www.ford.co.uk/Cars/FutureVehicles/Ford-Mustang

Around 30 - 35k, and for an extra 4k you can have the V8 which puts all 420 horses through the rear wheels!

Also has a fantastic feature called 'Lock Line' which will lock the front brakes but release the rear to help do burnouts!

I think this is going to be a very popular car next year...


----------



## sgh (Dec 5, 2014)

Give me the TT all day long, apart from less power the TT wins everywhere else in my book


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

There will be no RHD until at least March 16 hence why I went TT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks nice & will certainly look when it's avail, but unlikely to replace my Mk1. Will have to be really special if it does.
Hoggy.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

I've always been a fan of the Mustang. But this new version could be better. The same as the Mk3 TT. In the case of the Mustang I didn't like the conservative approach of the rear end design. And the interior continues to be a big disappointment, with low quality and too much retro driven. They don't get it, retro is fine, since is just references, not the main theme. Move on Ford. Now the GT 350...


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Was initially tempted when I saw they were doing a RHD version and for me given the amount of miles/fuel cost I was also tempted by the 2.0 engine.

It looks great from the outside, but as soon as I saw the inside pics it was a terrible let down - to me it just looks cheap and plasticky. It looks like an interior from about 25 years ago in the quality of materials.

I may be wrong and it may be nicer in real life, but for now I'll stick to hiring one when we're holidaying across the pond.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

If the TT is a hairdressers car, the Mustang will be a barbers car <LOL>


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

R33YSE said:


> Also has a fantastic feature called 'Lock Line' which will lock the front brakes but release the rear to help do burnouts!


I don't see how this is a fantastic feature? If that is what attracts a driver from a new TT to a Mustang, then the TT driver has changed over the years


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

RobLE said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> > Also has a fantastic feature called 'Lock Line' which will lock the front brakes but release the rear to help do burnouts!
> ...


I wouldn't necessarily say TT driver... More likely to attract petrol heads.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

R33YSE said:


> RobLE said:
> 
> 
> > R33YSE said:
> ...


Or people who have money to burn, quite literally with tyres for that in excess of £350 a pair.

I do feel that the Mustang is lacking something though .................. oh yeah! Subtlety :roll:


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

R33YSE said:


> RobLE said:
> 
> 
> > R33YSE said:
> ...


Hmmm...I wouldn't agree - I could be classed as something of a petrol head, but I don't see how doing burnouts goes hand in hand with that...! More McDonalds car park in a chavved up Saxo I'd say! :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm struggling to see how the mustang and mk3 TT can be considered rivals tbh...really don't get it sorry.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess it's just me!

They are in the same price bracket... both coupe.. etc etc


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

I test drove the v8 a couple of weeks back and it really is an animal! The sound and feel is great.
The interior wasn't too bad. I thought I was going to hate it (like I have previous mustangs) but it was rather nice for mustang standards


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm loving the look of the new Mustang, maybe not as much as the previous model but it is certainly something I would consider in the future. Would be interesting to see if they bring any of the limited higher performance versions to the UK as well. Hopefully this one isnt as big as the last model though, had a shot of a friends and it felt massive when trying to park it :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Big loud shouty American tat .... Bit like errrm.. Americans maybe..
With all due respect and without prejudice of course ;-)


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Beast! Love them and to see one of these new models on British roads in a RHD at last will be always be a positive in my opinion!!!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Drove one of these in the damp - very scary experience - was first & last time would consider one


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Went into the Bill Shephard Mustang dealership when I heard about this some weeks ago. They claim to be the only independant Mustang dealership in the country. Some nice American imports if people are into their Shelby's etc. Some very impressive figures.

They said they were bringing in about 5 or 6 LHD new Mustangs into the dealership and they were going to invite people who have registered to give a demo of the cars. This was supposed to have happened in December but having popped in last week, they will now be coming after the new year. The RHD I was told won't be available until March 2015, but my information is old.

Ford has supposedly addressed one of the bigger Mustang gripes by adding an indepandant rear suspension. The interior appears to be significantly better than previous cars. On the whole, it looks like Ford has made an attempt to appeal to the European market and they have included a lot of options into the basic spec.

With that said, it is no TT and I can't see how it will drive or look anywhere as good. The reason why the Mustang may be seen to be an option is because it's a lot more car, returning more power for less money.

The lock line feature for me is not an attraction. It's a repellent. If I really wanted to look like a banker, it would be cheaper to simply wear the t-shirt! :wink:

The V8 I think would be the obvious choice if it really will be £4-5k more than the Ecoboost. But if on a budget and variety is the spice of life, the Ecoboost could be worthwhile considering.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Book a holiday to the US and get one as a hire car.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Who says it will go around corners?

Hired a Black Camaro in Florida last year. V6, quite fun, Americans actually respected it on the road. BUT... it could only go in a straight line... :roll:


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

90TJM said:


> Book a holiday to the US and get one as a hire car.


Dollar car rental - Used them the last four years running and was the current year Mustang every time!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Another rival with 375-400BHP and 45K.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... coupe-2015


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

V8 mustang available from £32k not too bad


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

They are cheap here in the US. That's why I've been cross shopping it when looking for a new car.

A well equipped V8 is around $30k. The new TT will be around $45-50k. Big difference.

Forget about that mustang back seat...I'm 1.78m tall and my head was rubbing the rear hatch


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Some shots of the Mustang launch at Bill Shephard earlier today. Currently all LHD imports until Ford launches the UK model.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Always had a soft spot for the mustang but just can't see myself owning/driving one.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Unless it sounds like the Dodge Charger in the Dukes of Hazzard I'm not interested


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Unless it sounds like the Dodge Charger in the Dukes of Hazzard I'm not interested


Well you could always fit it with the horn for little money :lol:


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

in portugal prices start at 45.800€ for the 2.3 l ecoboost manual gear box, and 55.600€ for the 2.3l auto  

the 5.0l manual starts at 87.300€ for the manual and.... 86.700€ for the auto . LoooooL wierd right?

that said, for that amount of money i will , for sure, choose another type of car.....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Would have to be the Shelby or Boss. ..The Mustang in standard form is a little lame tbh.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Had a Camaro roadster on hire whilst in USA. It is very similar to the Mustang. I enjoyed the drive from San Francisco to San Diego on the Pacific Coast Highway, but I was very glad to get home to my TTR.


----------

